# Photos from Interzoo 2010



## brams (Nov 3, 2005)

I dont know if this is under the right subject but....

Here you have some of the eyecandy from the Interzoo exebition.

Enjoy

http://bramstnk.blogspot.com/2010/05/pics-from-interzoo.html


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice pics, did you see anything really new or exciting?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

that was fantastic thanks for posting that


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Very impressive. I expect less substrate heaters and a larger showing of led based or energy efficient fixtures.  


Vielen dank für das teilen des photos!


Errr....vi tackas till dela fotona!


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Tack sa mycket, brams! Jatta bra! (Swedish limit hit, heh) Those are really cool. I need some of that Hygrophila pinnatifida! That is a nice plant!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

PeterE said:


> Tack sa mycket, brams! Jatta bra! (Swedish limit hit, heh) Those are really cool. I need some of that Hygrophila pinnatifida! That is a nice plant!


I second the motion on the Hygrophila pinnatifida! That's a beautiful plant!


----------



## brams (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh!,
There where a lot of nice things. I think that what i appreciated the most was meeting all the people. To talk to Roland Seah IRL after years on MSN was really nice.

Since i like stuff/gear im really in to co2 equ. and stuff like that. It was funny to see something diferent, like the palundarium in Elos stand and the crab-terrarium in the low wabi-kusa nanos.


Yeah, the Hygrophila is really nice, Oliver told me that it was really easy as well and that it grows as good on rock or wood as in the substrate.


----------



## J.W. (May 19, 2010)

I attended one of these Interzoo back in the late 90's. It was in either Frankfurt or Munchen, Germany...I forget now.
But maaan, it was amazing. Talk about having sore feet after a day at that show, and I didnt even get to see it all.

Thanks for sharing, brams.


----------

